# Gothenburg, Sweden in January?



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi MTBR folks
I will be in Gothenburn Sweden for 2-3 weeks this January, 2008.
Any info on riding there would be nice.

Is there any riding in January? Worth bringing helmet and shoes? Anywhere to rent a bike?

I am going because my wife has work there, not me. Hoping to get some riding in while I am there.

Please PM me or reply to this message.

Thanks!!

Jason in the USA.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.goteborg.com/templates/Page.aspx?id=591

Göteborg's climate is varied, and each season brings its own charm! 
January to March can bring snow storms, cold spells and bright sunshine, slush and rain with milder temperatures, which tend to come in March. The days seem shorter as dusk comes in the late afternoon, but from the middle of winter onwards the days actually get lighter. 
...
December usually brings frost and cold days, the water freezes over and some winters bring plenty of snow. However, despite the darkness of December there's still light in the windows, as advent stars and candle bridges are dusted off and displayed to illuminate the city.And so a year passes, and a new one approaches with four new seasons.

To find the riding, you probably need local help.


----------



## JWB (Jun 14, 2006)

The weather can vary at this time of the year. 2005 it was snow and minus 10 to 20 degree C , 2006 it was around zero C and wet!

I have ridden all year round in Sweden, you just need the correct clothing. I have studded tyres on my commuter bike and normal tyres on my mtb. When the snow is below -5 deg C it is very grippy!

There is some good riding around Gothenberg. But you will have to get local knowledge or explore. The areas I know are woods near Utby about 8km to the east of the centre.

Sweden is really geared up for cycling. There are cycle paths every where in the towns and people cycle all year round.

http://happymtb.org/ is a good site.

Have fun and you will enjoy Sweden.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

JWB said:


> you just need the correct clothing. I have studded tyres on my commuter bike and normal tyres on my mtb. When the snow is below -5 deg C it is very grippy!
> 
> There is some good riding around Gothenberg. But you will have to get local knowledge or explore.


Agreed. Around -5C is about ideal in winter: dry, not too cold, not necessarily slippery.

I believe Sweden is similar to my country, Finland, in that there are lots of trails that are open for all, but the ones that make interesting riding are not marked in any way. You need either a local to guide you or a map or GPS track from a local, unless you want to strike out blind.

For me the lack of daylight hours is a limiting factor in winter: on weekdays it gets dark before I leave from work.


----------



## JWB (Jun 14, 2006)

perttime said:


> I believe Sweden is similar to my country, Finland, in that there are lots of trails that are open for all but the ones that make interesting riding are not marked in any way. You need either a local to guide you or a map or GPS track from a local, unless you want to strike out blind.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks
so anyone here local to gothenburg??


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I was just looking at the http://happymtb.org/ site and their forum seems to have some busy threads about rides in the Götegorg area. This one has some pics too but things will likely look different in January:
http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/704442/705797#msg-705797
You do not have to be a member to post but ... It is all in Swedish so it might be hard to navigate...

According to the happymtb info page, their ride tips are managed by [email protected] , and [email protected] and [email protected] are the other moderators.

I think most Swedes can cope OK in English.


----------



## gandhi (Jun 8, 2005)

Just post a thread and I can bet you'll get help with info on good trails in the area and more than one offer to tag along on "happyrides". It's a fairly large group of happymtb members in the Gothenburg area that gathers regularly for what seems to be very fine mountainbiking: http://happymtb.org/forum/read.php/1/775426 (about a week ago).

ps.
English is no problemo

~K


----------

